

Show HN: Bidgram- Sell to or collect offers from your social networks - bidgram
http://www.bidgram.com

======
bidgram
Creator of Bidgram here. Here is our MVP of something we believe will help you
sell easily to people in your networks. You can also use Bidgram to collect
offers for something you own or can provide.

Bidgram is a free "auction" site where you create a listing and receive a
private, unique URL. You can then share this URL to whomever you like and
anybody who clicks on your URL can make a bid or offer on your listing. We
dont share your URL publicly, its up to you to promote your listing. After 24
hours, you'll receive an email with all bids/offers that were made.

Sample usage cases:

Extra Tickets- Got extra tickets for a game or concert you want to sell?
Create a Bidgram, share it with your friends, and pick someone to join you at
the event.

Used Cars- Selling your car online? Use Bidgram to solicit offers from
multiple buyers and get the most money for your car. Buying a new car? Use
Bidgram to make dealers compete and save yourself money.

Ad Space- Looking to get the best ad rates for your publication? Invite
advertisers to make offers on advertising space via Bidgram.

Feedback is definitely appreciated

